# Just Add Dirt Broad River Event



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Weather Report shows RAIN for the next full week............this is a good thing, it has been dry in those parts this summer. Zack is diggin a hole as you read this, should be good. Did I mention the 60 plus miles of trails, MX track, UTV Rally racing, obstacle course, camp grounds, cabins for rent, covered bike wash area, and food shack???? This is a hot spot for fun, come out and enjoy the third leg of the series. For those that can not attend the Broad River $10,000 points series event, go to youtube and type in "Broad River Adventure park" and watch the videos.............you know you want to go.........just do it, find a way. jeff


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Zach has dug and filled the HOLE with rich Georgia Red Clay MUDDD, the rig is packed and we will be headed out shortly. The weather calls for overcast and a bit of rain this week end, the trails are in good shape. I hope yo all can make the Just Add Dirt, true Mud event at Broad River Adventure Park this week end.

jeff


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

The event had a low turnout but lot's of fun, here is the video:


----------

